# Librax?



## fullofhope19 (Apr 16, 2009)

I just started taking Librax in a generic called Chlordiazepoxide - Clidinium Qua which my doctor perscribed for me to take 3 times a day. I also adjusted my diet at the same time. Has anyone had any issues with taking this medicine? Has it helped anyone? I am feeling better but I don't know if it is the diet changes I have made or the medication. How fast does the Librax work? Does this only treat IBS D, IBS C or both IBS D and C? Thanks!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It is primarily for pain so can be used for either. It can be mildly constipating so may be more helpful on the D end than for the severely constipated, but it may not stop severe D by itself.If you have situations you know set off pain (like after meals) taking it 20-30 minutes before the meal/event can be helpful. Sometimes it is easier to keep things from going off than stop them after they have gotten painful.It is a short term drug so you'd expect if it works for it to work right away (may take a couple of doses) but not something you have to take for weeks before you see an effect.


----------

